# Dart frog + Mantis?



## boosh96 (Apr 10, 2012)

I've taken an interest in praying mantises lately, and I got to thinking-is it possible to house a small praying mantis species with my dart frog? The mantis would, of course, have to be able to coexist happily with the frog, and naturally I'm not going to do it if there's any risk to the health and well-being of either animal. But what do you all think? Is it doable? Or a big no-no?


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

I wouldn't... Mantids can take some pretty big prey. You might end up with no frogs and a fat mantis.


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

I don't think they have much interaction in nature, so attempting it within captivity could prove poorly for one or the other.


----------



## boosh96 (Apr 10, 2012)

Yeah, I'm definitely not going to do it now. Wendy (my blue dart frog) is basically my pride and joy and I would be inconsolable if something happened to her. I asked this same question on another forum and got similar responses.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Mantids? Very cool. Frogs? Very cool. Mantids + Frogs? Careful, the clips I put in the following thread are very vivid.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/79158-orchid-mantis-new-viv-2.html


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Even with the frog and mantis pretty well matched in size I would worry about the frog surprising the mantis and then getting nailed right in the face with those leg spurs.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

An orchid mantis would eat a dart frog so fast its not even funny. They can take on quite large prey for their size
check it out... One eyed sphinx moth getting devoured


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

other mantis like my giant dead leafs would eat something far larger. They are absolute monsters


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Depending on the species of frog you are choosing to cohabitat with the mantis, there are some theoretical possibilities. For example, Odontomantis planiceps is a very small species of mantis that gets to about one inch in length, but it prefers warmer temperatures than do the frogs (about 85 F (if I remember correctly)). If you were to house it with a large bodied frog such as the larger tinctorius, it would probably work (*note the qualifiers*, theoretical, probably) but it would require a taller enclosures with the correct upper temperatures. 

Some comments

Ed


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

they start out so small though.....a mantis that small might get injured by the frog if it wasd in the frog viv as a young nymph


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Ed said:


> Depending on the species of frog you are choosing to cohabitat with the mantis, there are some theoretical possibilities. For example, Odontomantis planiceps is a very small species of mantis that gets to about one inch in length, but it prefers warmer temperatures than do the frogs (about 85 F (if I remember correctly)). If you were to house it with a large bodied frog such as the larger tinctorius, it would probably work (*note the qualifiers*, theoretical, probably) but it would require a taller enclosures with the correct upper temperatures.
> 
> Some comments
> 
> Ed


Ed I would imagine a mixed species tank like this should be undertaken only by someone with lots of experience...


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

frogparty said:


> they start out so small though.....a mantis that small might get injured by the frog if it wasd in the frog viv as a young nymph


Laughs... quite the turn around compared to the prior comments.... 

I wouldn't suggest putting it in when it would be food grade sized (unless you had to thin down a hatching...) but it may be possible if you grow it through a few instars. 

Ed


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

jacobi said:


> Ed I would imagine a mixed species tank like this should be undertaken only by someone with lots of experience...


Does that mean we shouldn't supply the information to the question? I think I made it quite clear that it may be hypothetically possible and pointed out at least one of the potential issues..... 

Ed


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Ed said:


> Laughs... quite the turn around compared to the prior comments....
> 
> I wouldn't suggest putting it in when it would be food grade sized (unless you had to thin down a hatching...) but it may be possible if you grow it through a few instars.
> 
> Ed


ANY mantis as a young nymph would be in danger of getting snacked on....But Odontomantis in particular becausr they are SO SMALL for almost their whole lives. They are also not the most readily available of mantids.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

frogparty said:


> ANY mantis as a young nymph would be in danger of getting snacked on....But Odontomantis in particular becausr they are SO SMALL for almost their whole lives. They are also not the most readily available of mantids.


They do seem to go through boom and bust periods of availability (but I haven't been mantis shopping for a few years), but the question was if there were any potential options. 

Ed


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Ed said:


> Does that mean we shouldn't supply the information to the question? I think I made it quite clear that it may be hypothetically possible and pointed out at least one of the potential issues.....
> 
> Ed


Oh no not at all. I forgot the question mark at the end. I meant it as a question, not a statement. I was asking because I don't have much experience with Mantids.


----------

